# Topics > Projects >  AI100 or One-Hundred Year Study of Artificial Intelligence

## Airicist

ai100.stanford.edu

Committee AI100 members:

Eric Horvitz

Russ Biagio Altman

Barbara Grosz

Alan Mackworth

Tom Michael Mitchell

Deirdre K. Mulligan

Yoav Shoham

----------


## Airicist

Article "Scientists to begin 100-year study on artificial intelligence"
Stanford University will lead a 100-year effort to study the long-term implications of artificial intelligence in all aspects of life.

December 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial Intelligence and life in 2030"
One Hundred Year Study on Artificial Intelligence
Report of the 2015 srudy panel

September 2016

----------

